# German fishing vessels



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where which port German fishing vessels with the letters NC in the registration come from


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

NC is CUXHAVEN bobs (Thumb)


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

And here all german home ports and their Letters:

http://www.janmaat.de/fi_kennz.htm

Btw, the word "Hochseefischerei" by some of the ports means as much as: "High seas fishing".
Apparently those ports use different identification letters for inshore and offshore.
Cuxhaven: CUX = inshore, NC = offshore


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you, gentlemen, for your rapid and helpful response


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Bobs, there is a bit more about the German fishing industry (from Rostock) at
www.hart-steuerbord.de/ (click on Fischerei).

The site is in German but easy to follow and has some good photos.

John T.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Bobs, if you find something of interest in german and need a translation, let me know.

Regards, Bearsie


----------



## bobs (Aug 12, 2006)

Vielen danke, Bearsie, aber Ich kann Deutsch siemlich gut verstehen.


----------



## TSJ59 (Nov 5, 2007)

Bearsie said:


> And here all german home ports and their Letters:
> 
> http://www.janmaat.de/fi_kennz.htm


Bearsie - Can you point me to a similar site or source for UK Port Registrations / Letters? I'm indexing a collection of B&W photos and struggling with some.

Cheers, Terry


----------

